# Is this normal when I run cvsup



## mfaridi (Oct 3, 2010)

this This morning I run cvsup and I see this 

```
Updating collection src-all/cvs
 Edit src/bin/sh/alias.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/alias.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/arith.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/arith.y
 Edit src/bin/sh/cd.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/error.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/error.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/exec.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/exec.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/expand.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/expand.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/histedit.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/input.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/input.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/mail.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/main.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/main.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/memalloc.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/memalloc.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/myhistedit.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/options.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/options.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/output.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/output.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/parser.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/parser.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/show.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/show.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/trap.h
 Edit src/bin/sh/var.c
 Edit src/bin/sh/var.h
 Edit src/sys/geom/part/g_part.c
 Edit src/sys/geom/part/g_part.h
 Edit src/sys/geom/part/g_part_bsd.c
 Edit src/sys/geom/part/g_part_gpt.c
 Edit src/sys/geom/part/g_part_mbr.c
 Edit src/sys/geom/part/g_part_pc98.c
 Edit src/sys/geom/part/g_part_vtoc8.c
 Edit src/sys/kern/kern_fork.c
 Edit src/sys/kern/kern_kthread.c
 Edit src/sys/kern/kern_thr.c
 Edit src/sys/sys/diskmbr.h
 Edit src/sys/sys/proc.h
 Edit src/sys/vm/vm_map.c
 Edit src/sys/vm/vm_map.h
```
Is this normal , I use FreeBSD 8.1 AMD64 , many of SRC are edited .


----------



## SIFE (Oct 3, 2010)

as As i [far as] I know cvs doesn't download whole file (here i I mean updating src) instead path patch it only.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 3, 2010)

yes Yes, it's normal


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2010)

Why don't you use csup(1)? It's in the base so you don't need to install a port and it works just the same.


----------

